# Anna Karenina and MBTI



## Femme

I've been perusing the internet for the characters' MBTI types, all to no avail.

For those of you who have read the novel, share your speculations of the following:

1) Anna Karenina

2) Alexei Karenin

3) Alexei Vronsky

4) Constantine Levin 

5) Kitty Shcherbatskaya

6) Stepan Oblonsky

7) Dolly Oblonsky

Feel free to add more if possible.
---------------------------------------

I've established the following, although I'd love to hear dissenting opinions:

1) ENFJ.
2) IXTJ. Leaning towards ISTJ, though.
3) Vronsky's a difficult one. ESTP, possibly.
4) INTP.
5) ISFJ.
6) ESFX. Leaning towards ESFP.
7) INFJ.

Tolstoy has a habit of developing Fe-oriented female characters, apparently.


----------



## Lady K

It's been many years since I read this novel, but I'd be willing to crack it open again for you and see what I think about your choices. Is there a particular reason that you want to pursue this line of thinking?


----------



## OrangeAppled

Levin is INFP. I think his brother Sergei Ivanovich Koznyshev is INTP.

Most of those look pretty good though.


----------



## Femme

Lady K said:


> It's been many years since I read this novel, but I'd be willing to crack it open again for you and see what I think about your choices. Is there a particular reason that you want to pursue this line of thinking?


It's enjoyable to test my understanding of the system every so often. Determining their types is not, by any means, a crucial matter--your input will always be much appreciated, regardless.



OrangeAppled said:


> Levin is INFP. I think his brother Sergei Ivanovich Koznyshev is INTP.
> 
> Most of those look pretty good though.


Interestingly enough, the only character I could, in fact, find typed online was Levin; a few forums labeled him as an INTP. I was initially undecided on whether he's an INTP or INFP, but chose the former out of my ability to relate to him. It's quite possible I'm mistaken... can you give any examples that have lead you to believe he's a Feeler?

As far as Koznyshev goes, I don't think I understand enough about him to really voice an opinion. INTP seems legitimate; he possesses a very Enneatype 9-like aura.


----------



## Lucifer Wolfram

_Femme:_


_"Interestingly enough, the only character I could, in fact, find typed online was Levin; a few forums labeled him as an INTP. I was initially undecided on whether he's an INTP or INFP, but chose the former out of my ability to relate to him. It's quite possible I'm mistaken... can you give any examples that have lead you to believe he's a Feeler?"_

He feels all the time! It's when his feeling catches him unexpected that he has to justify it with reason. Like when his brother died and he felt nothing but death and despair. Or when he went to the club and got a little drunk and felt good and confident. When he first visited Anna and felt pitty and warmth for her and was captivated by her portrait. Or when he had that big spiritual realization in the end and felt lovey-dovey and high. His emotions rule his life, and thinking too much about the reasons behind his feelings gets him even more distraught. He said himself that he didn't feel at ease when he tried to explain reasons for his life, he felt right just doing, running on intuition. 

Personally, as an INFJ, I think he is an INFJ.


----------



## Drea

I could see Levin and a true INFP immidietly. The way he describes seeing Kitty at the iceskating rink sounds like the mind of a Feeler. 

I think Anna might be an introvert...she doesn't seem to really enjoy the frequent balls and social outings that she is expected to attend. She really just wants to be with her son.

I'm only on page 207, so you guys may know more than I know.:shocked: Wonderfull book, BTW!


----------



## Ravenclaw

*Anna Karenina an N?*

Hello guys, I am reading Anna Karenina at the moment and I am greatly surprised by the fact that nobody objected to the idea that Anna is an N. I think that she is definitely S, probably ISFP or maybe ESFJ, but definitely not ENFJ. If you wish, I may post extracts from the book that show clearly her Sensing personality, which is, in my opinion, one of the most profound facts in the novel!


----------



## kfx

I agree with Ravenclaw about Anna. Considering how Anna's sensuality is one of the major themes of the novel, it's hard to see why she should be typed as 'N'.

I think Dolly is 'S' as well. She seems to be down-to-earth and practical. In fact, she looks like ISTJ to me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Femme said:


> I've been perusing the internet for the characters' MBTI types, all to no avail.
> 
> For those of you who have read the novel, share your speculations of the following:
> 
> 1) Anna Karenina
> 
> 2) Alexei Karenin
> 
> 3) Alexei Vronsky
> 
> 4) Constantine Levin
> 
> 5) Kitty Shcherbatskaya
> 
> 6) Stepan Oblonsky
> 
> 7) Dolly Oblonsky


1. ENFP unhealthy

2. ISTJ healthy

3. ESTJ unhealthy

4. INFP unhealthy

5. ESFJ what personality?

6. ESTP healthy

7. ESFJ healthy.

Tolstoy loves his boring prose, political wank ranks, SJ's, and making books that are more fun to shoot than to read.


----------



## SadLuckDame

I too thought of Anna as more an S, maybe ISFJ or ESFJ.
Constantine felt more INTP to me. Pursuing his love...cut so extremely short. It is not that INTP is not in touch with their feeling, they just keep a lid on it more than an INFP. But, he could be a tough skinned INFP who lacked hope of his ideal future and retreated from trying to develop it.

I agree about Alexey as an ISTJ.


----------



## fangirlibrarian

I'm only about halfway through, but I'm wondering about everyone typing Levin as N. He seems more S to me - as when he and his brother are riding through the country and he feels like talking about the beauty of nature ruins it, or seeing the peasants as ideas doesn't make sense. His brother is constantly abstracting and generalizing...and the conflicts they have in their arguments strike me as the kinds of differences between an NT (the brother) and an SF (Levin). Thoughts?


----------



## AtomicalEntropy

1) Anna Karenina - ENFJ

2) Alexei Karenin - ISTJ

3) Alexei Vronsky - ESTP

4) Constantine Levin - INFJ

5) Kitty Shcherbatskaya - ISFJ

6) Stepan Oblonsky - ESFJ

7) Dolly Oblonsky - IS**

--

8) Sergei - ENTP

9) Nikolai - INTJ


----------



## ondes Martenot

Anna could be unhealthy ENFX but I can also see unhealthy ESFJ for her. Her brother definetely seems like ESFJ to me. Karenin is most likely ISTJ. I think Levin is INFP or ISFP. I thought about INTP at first but it doesn't quite fit because every time he had to argue with somebody he lost interest when it got too specific and he felt like they weren't able to understand him. His brother Sergei could actually be XNTP.


----------



## WarmMachines

1) Anna Karenina - _ENFJ_

2) Alexei Karenin - _ISTJ_

3) Alexei Vronsky - _ESFP_

4) Konstantin Levin - _ISFP_

5) Kitty - _ESFP_

6) Stepan Oblonsky (Stiva)- _ESTP_

7) Dolly - _ISFJ_

8) Sergei - _ENTP_

9) Nikolai - _ISTP_

That's my take on it, but I'm only halfway through this novel.


----------



## Sarah ali khan

OrangeAppled said:


> Levin is INFP. I think his brother Sergei Ivanovich Koznyshev is INTP.
> 
> Most of those look pretty good though.


I think he is INTP. As an intp whenever i read about him i can feel him very clearly its like i have lived every moment that he is living. It's more feel like that i am reading about myself.


----------



## Sarah ali khan

I think he is INTP. As an intp, I can feel his every emotion. It's like I am reading about myself.


----------

